# Non Machining (medical) Advice And Encouragement Please.



## jpfabricator (May 23, 2015)

Me and my family have recently been blessed with a 3rd child. He's perfectly healthy, as are my other two children. (We nicknamed him Mach 3, yes unbeknown by my wife after the cnc program).
We have decided that three is enough.
After some research we have decided that me getting fixed is the cheapest and easiest.
My concern is how much time do I need to take off, and will I be able to return to full duty at work (truck driver/city delivery) ?
If anyone has some advice, please feel free to post, or pm if more apropriate. 
If this whole post is deemed unappropriate, moderators please delete post hast.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 23, 2015)

When I had mine done it was 2-3 days relaxing in a chair with your feet up. Then another 5-7 days of light duty work. After that I went back to work with no problems. That was 20 years ago.

 "Billy G"


----------



## ELHEAD (May 23, 2015)

Had it done 35+ years ago, working as a construction painter, snip-snip on Friday, back to work on Monday . I would think with newer med procedures it should be at least as quick as then. In and out of a truck may be a bit uncomfortable though. Oh yeah my job was a 50mile ride each way. I wish you the best with your decision. You won't regret it.
Dave


----------



## JimDawson (May 23, 2015)

I had it done on a Friday evening and was back to work in the shop Monday morning.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 24, 2015)

It's medically safer for the man for sure, and as you said cheaper too. Good Luck!
all the best
mike


i have a question for those qualified to answer.
has anyone had side effects from the procedure? other than the obvious discomfort for a spell?
i'm not trying to overshadow any thoughts about the task, i'm just curious because i have lightly considered the snip.
i'm not set against it by any means, but i'd like to collect information from those in the know.
anybody????


----------



## ELHEAD (May 24, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> It's medically safer for the man for sure, and as you said cheaper too. Good Luck!
> all the best
> mike
> 
> ...




Absolutely noroblems in 35+ years. I think the wife of44 years will agree.
Dave


----------



## sgisler (May 24, 2015)

Nope, no problems at all. Did it on a Friday afternoon,  back to normal by Sunday afternoon. No problems since. Believe me, thinking about the procedure was the worst part!


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommied (May 26, 2015)

I was terrified at the thought but Friday afternoon, back to work on Monday but I didn't lift anything heavy. My wife was having our son that week so we were both out of commition at the same time. The only after effect was that I could last much longer which is a good thing. Our love life improved.

tommie


----------



## autonoz (May 28, 2015)

Had it done 23 years ago. I could have went back to work the same day, but waited until the next. Local numbing of the scrotum, one incision in the middle, and snip snip. Piece of cake.


----------



## ogberi (May 28, 2015)

Got mine done 12 years ago.  In on Friday morning, back to work on Monday.  No heavy lifting for a week or so, was a little swollen and sore.  Get 2 cheap big bags of frozen peas, works great as a conforming cold pack.  Don't apply directly, though.  I had a lump that was inspected while the doc was there anyway (no cause for concern, thankfully) so I had 2 dissolving stutures on one side.

Only side effect I've noticed is they hang a tad lower, but not an issue.  I got fixed before I got married (my wife-to-be and I both didn't want kids).  My wife had bad reactions to chemical birth control  (depopreva shots, patches, etc), so me getting snipped was the best option.  Cost me $75, was covered by my insurance. 
Went back after 30 days, filled the cup, verified sterile.

Best part of all - no worries about needing birth control.  That alone really helped eliminate any concerns about getting busy.  A lot more enjoyable without the worry of pregnancy.

Hope I didn't offend anybody, just bein' honest.


----------

